# Soma Rush pictures



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Here is my new Soma Rush...

I went overboard with color matching on this bike but what the hell. That's part of the fun of fixies.

Frame/Fork- Soma Rush 53cm in Fiery Red
Cranks- Dura Ace 7400 cranks spray painted black with hand painted red DA logo
Seat post- Old fluted post spray painted black with hand painted red flutes
Saddle-Brooks B17- chopped to look like a Swallow. Rivets painted red
Bars/Stem- Generic black stem and bar. The bar is wrapped in Velo Orange leather wrap
Wheels- Currently Formula laced to Mavic CXP22 rims- These are soon to be replaced with Velocity Deep V black rims laced to black Phil Wood hubs(I can't wait!)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The painted cranks and painted seat post with chopped Brooks B17


----------



## TUT2222 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Nice looking bike, Dave!*

As for the B17, did you trim it just by looking a pics of a Swallow? Have you put any/many miles on it since you trimmed it, and if so, how does it feel compared to the 17? I have an extra one I wouldn't mind trying that with, but if there's any tricks to it, I would appreciate any tips. Again, nice job!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

TUT2222 said:


> As for the B17, did you trim it just by looking a pics of a Swallow? Have you put any/many miles on it since you trimmed it, and if so, how does it feel compared to the 17? I have an extra one I wouldn't mind trying that with, but if there's any tricks to it, I would appreciate any tips. Again, nice job!


Yeah, I did it strictly for a fashion statement. I have about 100 miles on it and I can't tell any difference between before and after..

Here is the link that gave me the courage..

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/articles/brooks.htm

It only took me about 45 minutes with a dremel. I taped off the area to cut and used a cut off wheel. I then used a sander attachement to smooth out the cut. I finished it off with black shoe dye around the edges.....The only caution is beware of the smell. Cutting and burning leather isn't pleasant As for the shape. Use the B17 logo as the natural curve. The easiest way to get it to match is tape off and cut one side. Use the cut off piece as a pattern for the other side.


----------



## TUT2222 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Thanks*

For the tips and the link. Actually, I have a maroon Team Pro on my retro Nago, that I got from Bill at Wallbike last June when I was there visiting, and am thinking maybe I'd trim it and put it on my Bianchi home made fx/ss. I have a brown Team Pro on it now, but I'll put that back on the 'Nago. Thanks again!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Dave, seriously, how many are you up to now?! You need to line up the stable for a group shot some time.

How do you like that leather bar tape? Looks cush. You'll love the Phils.

Oh, and...

color matching for the win. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow, is that yours? What frame is that? It looks like a EAI Barenuckle. That is a beautiful bike.

The leather bar wrap is great..It took about 2 hours to sew it on...

As for my fixed fleet, it's not that large. I sell a lot of the frames that I don't ride as often..

I'm currently riding 4 fixies....


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*more!*



Dave Hickey said:


> Here is my new Soma Rush...
> 
> I went overboard with color matching on this bike but what the hell. That's part of the fun of fixies.


You know, you can get red tires, headsets, and pedals... 

Looks great!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Ahh, so you have a rotating door policy. I was just thinking you had that Windsor, an IRO?, that crazy BMX thing, a Bike Friday, the custom, and now the Soma. That must be a hard decision...

Yep, it's a Bareknuckle... specs here.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

isnt this the soma that you had trouble with? like the frame was messed up, you sent it back and they sent you a frame that wasnt painted? or is that someone else?

regardless, looks good. keep the black tires.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

weltyed said:


> isnt this the soma that you had trouble with? like the frame was messed up, you sent it back and they sent you a frame that wasnt painted? or is that someone else?


That was bigbill over on the commuting board with his Soma Smoothie road frame which they (Soma) eventually made good on.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*thanks*



asterisk said:


> That was bigbill over on the commuting board with his Soma Smoothie road frame which they (Soma) eventually made good on.


it musta been dave who came to soma's defense when some crackpot went off on soma.

someday, i too will have a sweet steel fixie. but not any time soon. and what is heartbreaking is i live about 45 minutes from waterford...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

asterisk said:


> Ahh, so you have a rotating door policy. I was just thinking you had that Windsor, an IRO?, that crazy BMX thing, a Bike Friday, the custom, and now the Soma. That must be a hard decision...
> 
> Yep, it's a Bareknuckle... specs here.


Right now my fixed fleet is

Custom- Southwest Framesworks
Soma Rush
Windsor Hour
Gitane convert from an old Gitane Tour De France 
Bike Friday
Swift- another 20" wheeled folding bike

I sold my IRO Mark V and Angus to pay for the Soma and Windsor...

I have a couple of frames hanging in the attic but we won't discuss those.....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great job of the Bareknuckle...I didn't know Miche hubs came in black...


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

weltyed said:


> it musta been dave who came to soma's defense when some crackpot went off on soma.
> 
> someday, i too will have a sweet steel fixie. but not any time soon. and what is heartbreaking is i live about 45 minutes from waterford...



The lugged Soma SS frame coming out soon looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bigrider said:


> The lugged Soma SS frame coming out soon looks absolutely gorgeous.



It does look great...I considered waiting for it but I wanted track geometry and the Delancy is more road geometry


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Great looking rides, Dave and asterisk! True works of art!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

You know I looked at that same butchering thread and I am ready to start carving one up myself. Buy the B17 for less than 60 bucks and voila you have a 200 dollar saddle.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

asterisk said:


> color matching for the win. :thumbsup:


That thing is sick. I'd dare put it in the top ten track bikes I've ever seen, and I check www.fixedgeargallery.com daily. If there's an apocolypse, they'll be riding that.


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

Dave, how do you like the Windsor Hour? I'm thinking of picking one up as my first fixie bike.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

asterisk, that is a beautiful bike. I generally like a little more color on a bike, but that looks great.

How do you guys like those Maxxis Re-Fuse tires? I've been running a set on my roadbike for trainers and on my Cross Check commuter for almost a year now. I've been really happy with them. They ride pretty well and they still run great, even though I've picked glass out of both. 

I was considering another tire for my next set for my fixed gear bike, but I'm hard pressed to find a tire that works as good as those do. I just wish they came in a size bigger than 700x25.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Pablo said:


> That thing is sick.





Chris H said:


> asterisk, that is a beautiful bike. I generally like a little more color on a bike, but that looks great.
> 
> How do you guys like those Maxxis Re-Fuse tires?


Thanks, it was a fun project to assemble all the stuff. I had a conversion to get me by and wanted to build a bomb proof race bike that would double as a fixed training bike so I took my time to build it up as my college student budget allowed. The crank/chain ring and hub bodies were anodized (the cranks were later made available in black, doh!) when I realized I almost had enough parts for an all black build. I never got around to submitting it to the FGG but check out http://www.velospace.org. It was started by a guy over on the Fixed board at BikeForums and users have submitted some of the best looking track bikes. Lots of sweet keirin bikes and Italian stuff.

The tires have held up well. My team was sponsored by Maxxis and I needed something to replace my usual Michelin Carbon training tires, the Refuses fit the bill and have been as bomb proof. :thumbsup: I run Veloflex Paves on the track so I usually switch them out if I'm going to spend more time on the road.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

+1 on the Refuses....I have them on two bikes now and they are a great training/street tire. They hold up extremely well......


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

James30Florida said:


> Dave, how do you like the Windsor Hour? I'm thinking of picking one up as my first fixie bike.


I'll be doing a full review on the Hour shortly but I can tell you it's a great bike for $300.
If you are considering one for a street bike, you should add a front brake//


----------



## Wiley (Aug 16, 2006)

Dave what process did you use to paint the cranks and the other bits? Prep work, coats??


----------



## benwitt11 (May 31, 2006)

Great looking bike. I love the saddle. Hmmm... all afternoon with nothing better to do. My Brooks' might lose a little weight today. 

Cheers.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Wiley said:


> Dave what process did you use to paint the cranks and the other bits? Prep work, coats??


Wiley-there is a thread somewhere where Dave had pictures and explanations of his techniques to paint them, but I cannot seem to locate it--


----------



## Wiley (Aug 16, 2006)

Yea, I think I saw that one awhile back (when he painted a frame maybe). I just didnt know if he used the same method with the crank. Thanks though.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wiley said:


> Yea, I think I saw that one awhile back (when he painted a frame maybe). I just didnt know if he used the same method with the crank. Thanks though.


The cranks and seatpost are sprayed with enamel. The red is water based acrylic. The acrylic allows you to clean up overruns with a damp paper towel. 


So far it's pretty durable. I expected the cranks to get some chips but I haven't yet


----------



## Wiley (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks! Let us know how they hold up.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

*I noninate*

Dave to be president of the bike a week club.....LOL


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

Can you tell us more about the bar wrap? I looked it up and am considering ordering some. The price is nice compared to something like Brooks leather tape. How is the feel? Would it fit around oversized bars? My Langster bars are the larger size, but my cross bike is normal. I noticed yours appears to have a little bulge at the seam. Is this normal? Noticeable on your hands?

Too many questions?

I love the look of the Brooks too. The only thing that has kept me from the Brooks is the low drop of the skirt. Maybe I will finally take the plunge. I am not to keen on the stock Specialized saddle.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I will be ordering the elk wrap too after x-mas..I have done everything but put pictures, amounts and stock numbers on the fridge door...LOL

I would think that if you placed the seam properly it would fit in the crook of the joint of the fingers ..almost ergo...LOL

does it come pre-punched for lacing? If not there are other stitches you could use to lace it on that would not be as bulky....have Phy-asst explain it to us...he does suturing right?


----------



## Kalukis (Jan 13, 2005)

*Bareknuckle - How much tire room?*



asterisk said:


> Ahh, so you have a rotating door policy. I was just thinking you had that Windsor, an IRO?, that crazy BMX thing, a Bike Friday, the custom, and now the Soma. That must be a hard decision...
> 
> Yep, it's a Bareknuckle... specs here.


I've been thinking about a EAI Bareknuckle, but I need space for at least 25mm tires....how much room does the Bareknucle have? What width are you running?

Thanks,
Kalukis


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> +1 on the Refuses....I have them on two bikes now and they are a great training/street tire. They hold up extremely well......


+1 again for Maxxis tires. I run the Detonators on my SS and soon to be on the fixie. The tires on the SS have been on there for almost two years and at least one season on the trainer. You can hardly see any wear on them. They are not the lightest tires on the planet, but they are major durable, ride well and are not too expensive. 

A+ for Maxxis.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

innergel said:


> +1 again for Maxxis tires. I run the Detonators on my SS and soon to be on the fixie. The tires on the SS have been on there for almost two years and at least one season on the trainer. You can hardly see any wear on them. They are not the lightest tires on the planet, but they are major durable, ride well and are not too expensive.
> 
> A+ for Maxxis.


I can't find any wear on mine either. I was tried and true Michelin and Conti guy until I bought my first Bike Friday. Tire options for 20" wheels are limited so I was forced to try tires from other manufacturers. I found out there there are some great tires made by lesser know manufacturers...Companies like Maxxis and Schwalbe make some great tires....


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I found out there there are some great tires made by lesser know manufacturers...Companies like Maxxis and Schwalbe make some great tires....


There is a Maxxis distribution center on Royal just south of 635. Every time I ride by I want to stop in there and take a look around. Show them my sweet Maxxis Columbiere's on the roadie or the Detonators on the others and tell them thanks. 

I like them so much, I'm considering some Maxxis tires for my truck. They are kind of spendy though and not carried by too many places.


----------

